# To any girl who has been hit. or knows someone



## MissMissy (Oct 5, 2007)

it took me years to find this song... this song reminds me of my friend.. i just hope it dont end like this song does.. god bless girl!!


----------



## MissXXXrae (Oct 5, 2007)

i forgot about this song.... gives me chills and goosebumps... on the outside we think we would never put ourselves in that type of situation but when were are in it in is the hardest thing to get out of....


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah i remember i heard that song and i was upset about those women who take all of this from guys and still believe that they can change. If a man is hitting a women he is not a man he is not a man and no matter how much they promise they will never change. its just so sad.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah its very sad and in the relationship being the girl the guy always makes the girl feel like she deserved it and she was doing something wrong all the time, not a man at all..... i was in a bad relationship, thank god i am ok now but i wasnt then...


----------



## farris2 (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish your friend all the best and hope she finds the strength to leave him.


----------



## ivette (Oct 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish your friend all the best and hope she finds the strength to leave him.


----------



## Shelley (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting the song. I know how hard it is because I was in a violent relationship ,now out of it. People who are in abusive relationships need support of friends/family that is what helps us make it through. I hope your friend finds the courage to leave her relationship.


----------



## MissMissy (Oct 8, 2007)

i have recenlty posted about my friend.. sadley.. things just keep getting worse.. and she wont leave..


----------



## Maysie (Oct 8, 2007)

that is really sad...I can sort of relate because my sister is in an unhealthy relationship...he used to hit her but now has supposedly stopped bc they're having a baby. Im keeping my eye on that piece of crap tho (her bf)


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 15, 2007)

We get in sad situations don't we??? Whew that song hits home--=


----------



## melpaganlibran (Nov 14, 2007)

hey i was told this song was about a true story, someone really did kill eve's best friend.

let's say i know someone more than i can count and leave it at that.

I don't want to be with a man ever again, i think they ALL hit women. I'm sorry.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Nov 19, 2007)

what is the name of this song please? i keep trying to look it up and all i can find is Eve 6 and they SUCK


----------



## lglala84 (Nov 19, 2007)

it says the name is Love is Blind

This song gives me chills too



There is good and evil in this world. We got to be careful out there


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *melpaganlibran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey i was told this song was about a true story, someone really did kill eve's best friend.let's say i know someone more than i can count and leave it at that.

I don't want to be with a man ever again, i think they ALL hit women. I'm sorry.

Um, seriously doubtful on the comment about ALL men hitting women. My husband never has, and never will hit me. The day he does, he already knows he better kill me with the one hit, because otherwise, his ass is mine!


----------



## amandabelle (Nov 28, 2007)

Song for sure gives me chills. Some dude ever hit me infront of my kid...ohhh man, that'd be it, and i'd lay him out, and if i couldn't, i'd find someone who could. redic.


----------



## Bexy (Nov 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Um, seriously doubtful on the comment about ALL men hitting women. My husband never has, and never will hit me. The day he does, he already knows he better kill me with the one hit, because otherwise, his ass is mine! I totally agree, my husband and I have been married for almost 15 years and he has never and would never even think about hitting me.


----------



## Nick007 (Nov 28, 2007)

i love this song i used to have this cd many years ago.


----------



## Solimar (Nov 28, 2007)

I lived in an abusive family...never been really abused by a boyfriend.


----------



## Saja (Nov 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Um, seriously doubtful on the comment about ALL men hitting women. My husband never has, and never will hit me. The day he does, he already knows he better kill me with the one hit, because otherwise, his ass is mine! I agree....I only know one person who was hit by her husband and she has finally left him. The men in my life are wonderful and would NEVER EVER hit or verbally abuse a woman. If any man ever laid a hand on me, you better believe that the wonderful loving and supporting family and friends I have wouldnt let that son of a ***** get away with it. I know i deserve to be treated like gold, and refuse to settle for anything less.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 28, 2007)

sadly women die everyday under the fists of their husbands/boyfriends. i know i have a supportive family, and if i was hit by my bf/husband, the guy better be careful, or my dad would kill him. he nearly did it when he faced the man who attacked me when i was a kid in the judge's office. nobody touches his little girl.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Dec 18, 2007)

yeah i have been hit before. i'm glad i'm not in that relationship anymore. i was stupid for putting up with it. he was so protective and woul flip for no reason. think he is bipolar.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 21, 2007)

I've never been in a situation myself or with any of my girls. I don't know what I would do if a man beat my best friend to death... I might have to kill him and be in jail myself, happily. Women in abusive relationships are always considered to be weak and silly... but it happens so much to all different kinds of women, it must be easier said than done to just walk away.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *glitter_vertigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've never been in a situation myself or with any of my girls. I don't know what I would do if a man beat my best friend to death... I might have to kill him and be in jail myself, happily. Women in abusive relationships are always considered to be weak and silly... but it happens so much to all different kinds of women, it must be easier said than done to just walk away. It is true what you said in regards to it happening to women in all walks of life. I had a friend in high school who had high self esteem. Approximately three years later she met a guy and after awhile I didn't see her which is typical of abusers taking partner away from friends. I tried phoning her but it was out of service and none of my other friends knew where she was living etc. One day, about a year later, I bumped into her at a mall. She didn't look the same at all. I could almost read the pain on her face. I approached her but she said she didn't have time to talk, her bf was waiting for her. About one year after that she phoned me to say she had left him. He had beat her most of the relationship. Luckily he didn't pursue after the break up. She always said to herself she would never put up with a man beating her and somehow felt guilty she stayed so long. About 3 years later she met a wonderful man, they got married, had children. 
The thing with abusers is they are so cunning with words. One minute they love you, next minute they hate you. It's hard to describe. I've been in a violent relationship myself and now understand the dynamics of it. To an outside person who has never experienced this, it may be difficult for some to understand why women stay.

I wanted to walk away but it was pure fear that led me to stay as long as I did. My ex was very violent and I knew what he was capable of. He always threatened to harm or kill me if I left. I knew these were partial threats but I also knew he was the type of person that would actually follow through with the threats. Or he would say if I left he would kill himself. Even though I despised him, the other part of me wouldn't wish for someone to kill themselves. He played a guilt trip on me. One day, and I am not sure why or how, I got the courage to leave. Something snapped inside of me. It's not always easy to up and leave. Women may have different reasons. Some believe he will change. Abusers rarely change unless they get professional help. Others believe that he loves her because for awhile he may shower her with words of love, gifts etc and she believes he is changing. That only lasts so long before he goes back to beating her. The ones that have children may be afraid to leave especially if they don't have a job, education, fear they won't be able to support their children. Others (I can relate to this) may not have supportive friends or family or experience judgement, blame so they believe it is their fault, they deserve this and stay with the abuser longer. This is just some of the fears abused women go through.

I was also told by others I was weak, stupid, silly for letting a man beat me. I would say most people who haven't been through it don't understand what it is like and think it is easy to walk away or say we are silly to put up with it. To the ones who were very crude to me I felt like saying walk a mile in my shoes or spend a few months with an abuser and see if it changes your perspective.

I'm not an expert on this. I'm only going by what I have learned through my own experiences and also reading information on this subject.


----------

